# Natural Thyroid Remedies



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this since Friday, but this weekend has been so busy I've not had the chance :lol:

My 9.5 year old eskie had a slightly lowered thyroid function on his last yearly bloodwork. We're supposed to go back in the beginning of August to recheck before putting him on medication. It may have been just a fluke anyway - my dobe tested a little low when he was only a year old, made me panic - then was fine when we restested six weeks later, and has tested OK since. Course, Angaar's was vaccine related - one of the more common side effects of vaccination is that it can skew T4 levels - and Bucky (the eskie) hasn't had vax in several years. 

Does anyone (Connie) have any links about holistic remedies for thyroid problems? (He eats Canidae ALS and gets SeaMeal every day and a rotation of flax oil and salmon oil EOD.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I read somewhere recently that Andrew Weil had written some hypothyroid advice. I have his books, but I'm thinking this was on his web site (or some web site, anyway).

So let me root around and see if I can find that.

I've read that all the cruciferous vegetables, like broccoli, cabbage, brussels sprouts, and cauliflower, plus a few non-cruciferous: kale, spinach, turnips, soy, beans, and mustard greens, need to be excluded with hypothyroidism. Also, that all hormones require essential fatty acids for production. (Again, fish oil rears its cute little head.)

Here's a good overview:
http://altsupportthyroid.org/hypotreatment.php

The thyroid function in dogs is not different.

Here's the overview for dogs specifically:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1597&articleid=449

Aside from wanting to know the underlying cause, like immune disorder or maybe atrophy of the thyroid, or (unlikely) a thyroid tumor, I pretty much don't think of the traditional Western med treatment as invasive or bad, because it's just replacing the hormone.

I've had two dogs in the past who had to start Synthroid in middle age, and who both improved immediately and stayed well and vigorous into old age.


----------

